# URGENT PLEASE HELP



## star27 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am due to take Humira tomorrow and I went away for the weekend - when I came back I noticed the firdge had been playing up and the milk and orange juice had some lumps of ice in them (but also some free liquid - not totally frozen). The humira looked ok and still flowed as a liquid. It is weird because some things are fine and some had a little ice.

I know that you are not meant to freeze Humira but I'm not sure if it did or didn't. What happens to it when it freezes and what is the danger if you take it - it is so expensive that I would prefer to use it.

Please help.
Sx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Star 27,

If the fridge caused ice to form in some liquids then it was likely malfunctionng and you can't know for sure whether the drug froze or not. Generally speaking freezing is not advised for medicines as it can change the properties of the solution or damage the drug itself. It can often render medicines ineffective if they have been frozen.  I don't know if this is specifically the case for Humira (you would need to get your clinic to speak to the manufacturer directly for advice on this; this type of information is generally only availbale from the medical department at the pharmaceutical companies that develop the drug) However given the class of drug that it is (monoclonal antobody) I suspect that it would have a detrimental effect on it if it were to freeze. I realise that this is an expensive product but I would advise against using it and getting a fresh supply. Do speak to your clinic for further advice though.

Hope you manage to get it sorted   
Maz x


----------

